# A problem with tubes.



## muddog15 (Aug 15, 2012)

I received my 5 for a hundred Scouts from Nathan and some heavy tubes. I have TBG flats on one of them and I put a set of tubes on the other one. Well I have had a lot of fliers and a couple of fork hits on my brand new Scout. It does shoot accurately but only sometimes. I have lost a few steel balls from the fliers. I have not had this happen with any other tubes I have used. I know I'm lining things up and I'm pinching the ammo not in front of the ammo. I have tried to figure out what I'm doing wrong but nothing I try is giving me any ideas what I'm doing wrong and how to fix the problem. I have attached them with an ammo ball in the tube. I haven't tried attaching them any other way because that is supposed to work from what I have learned. We really like these SS and the one with the bands on it shoots perfectly. The tube wall on one tube was torn with a pair of hemostats so I cut them shorter and I'm still haveing the same problem. Im not useing them to tie on the pouch anymore. I have had 2 cinch knots come off the pouch end on the same side. Thanks for any help/advise.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Where are you? Maybe we could meet up. I'd be glad to help. I'm one hour south of Tampa.


----------



## muddog15 (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm way up in St. Augustine.


----------



## Carbon (Nov 18, 2012)

can you upload a picture or video of how you are shooting? That would help us rule out user error.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I have a slingshot with a similar fork tip setup (the Performance Catapults SPS) and the couple times I've tried to shoot with the ball-in-tube attachment method you describe, I hated it. My advice would be to ditch this method and try another way. Tubes seem to workm much better when allowed more freedom of movement, either by being looped, having a loop on the end of a single section or being tied on OTT style. When heavy tubes are set up so that they "stack up" on release like you describe (and like your garden variety Trumarks and Barnetts) they are not as accurate.
My $0.02


----------



## muddog15 (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks I'll try to get some pictures or a video, and then ill try and cut and tie a second set of tubes and attach them differently. What about a loop type attachment, not a full loop but wrapping them around the fork. I can attach them Ott or ttf, Thas the way I have done the cheap tubes I had and they worked fine.


----------



## muddog15 (Aug 15, 2012)

Carbon said:


> can you upload a picture or video of how you are shooting? That would help us rule out user error.


Ill try to figure out how to upload a vid but im doing real good with the TBG flats. im hitting an 8 inch diameter plastic gong a lot more consistantly from about 45 ft.


----------



## muddog15 (Aug 15, 2012)

M_J said:


> I have a slingshot with a similar fork tip setup (the Performance Catapults SPS) and the couple times I've tried to shoot with the ball-in-tube attachment method you describe, I hated it. My advice would be to ditch this method and try another way. Tubes seem to workm much better when allowed more freedom of movement, either by being looped, having a loop on the end of a single section or being tied on OTT style. When heavy tubes are set up so that they "stack up" on release like you describe (and like your garden variety Trumarks and Barnetts) they are not as accurate.
> My $0.02


I think stacking makes a lot of sense, I bet that's the problem. Thanks. I'll connect them Ott, there way to short to try and do anything else with them and I hate to waist them. I'll save them for when I don't have anything else to use and cut some longer ones.


----------



## muddog15 (Aug 15, 2012)

I put a short loops on a new set of tubes they are shooting better. At first I was still haveing problems but if figured out what was wrong and it was about how I was holding the Scout SS. It hurt the inside of my index finger to grip like I was but the recoil was so bad the SS was jumping out of my fingers. So, with the better grip it worked. I'm starting to think that flat bands are the way to go but I haven't shot the tubes enough to make a good decision about them yet. I'm going to my daughters house for Christmas and I'm taking my grandsons and my SS with me and a bunch of marbles, there's no target at her house so I don't mind losing the marbles. I'll play with both more there. I was out this morning shooting some. I'm shooting ttf and Ott, I'm trying to decide which I want to stick with. So far I think ttf for me is better because it seems like I'm more accurate. Thanks, and everybody have a good Christmas for those that are celebrating today.


----------



## Toddy (Oct 2, 2011)

_ I don't know what it is about fixed tubes. It could be the stacking up I guess. I do know it took me months to get the hang of them, but once mastered they are as accurate as anything else. For me it was the frame grip that made all the difference, as in I now hold the frame very lightly and have a 'fluid' flip. Tabs of one lind or another help though if you find you can't get used to them as these create a soft hinge at the fork tips._


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

i find that flats are easier to shoot better and they also have a much lighter draw weight.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Muddog

Try these options:

Using the ball in tube attachment- put the tubes on with the balls facing the shooter, then bring the tubes 'over the top'. This method shoots very similar to flats in an OTT setup.

Try using gypsy tabs or para tabs and pseudo tapered tubes- my personal favorite and a VERY accurate combo.

Attach the tubes through the holes in pseudo taper configuration.

Shooting tubes as you have been trying is not conducive to repeatable accuracy, though it can be done. Try these other combos and see if your hit rate goes up.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

That's too bad, one of the reasons I really like this design is the ability to use comercial tubes TTF easily and with out mods..still plan on getting one to try out maybe I'll have better luck...would have had one by now but the funds just havent been there (isn't that always the way)..

All in all a great design Nathan and at a great price..


----------



## muddog15 (Aug 15, 2012)

I re-attached the tubes in a short loop through the holes and they are shooting a lot better. The loops are long enough to shoot Ott or ttf depending on how I adjust them but there not really long like half loop or anything like that. I've already tried to pull them at a full double loop and I can't. So they have to be a short loop or a half loop maybe. They have drastically improved since I took the balls out of them and put them in a loop. I have about 3 feet left of these heavy tubes to experiment with. I think I'm going to buy more but I'm not yet ready to completely switch from flat bands yet, I don't know if I will at all I might shoot both since I have 3 professional made SS now and a couple of my homemade board cut SS I can set them all up differently and play. I'm not sure what I like more yet. There about the same, the tubes seem to have more of a pull if these last longer than the bands I'm thinking it would be a good idea to have some. Thanks everybody and keep the ideas coming.


----------



## Toddy (Oct 2, 2011)

The main advantage to flats is being able to easily adapt (taper) them for your individual requirements. Yes they are faster than anything else but imho not enough to be worth putting up with such a short life. Good tubes last very well, give plenty of speed when matched correctly with your chosen ammo and are easy to obtain and fit.
Finding the set up that works for you is all part of the fun, but a word to the wise here.... Once you think you have found it, don't stop trying other set ups or you may just miss out on a lot of fun and an even better set up than the one you have. Nothing with catapults is perfect, just better for you. Oh and finally if you do keep experimenting then you may just come up with something completely new and be able to put the rest of us on the right path.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

The main reason I use flats more than I use tubes is that tubes are much harder on the wrist -- even the light ones.


----------



## okie (Jan 3, 2013)

I have been attaching my tubes in a way like the metal ball but I get a golf tee and cut it off then insert it in the tube then pull it very tight then cut off the end if the T. I have had very good luck with it but I think it works better with more flexible tubing. I have not ever had one pull through or a band come out. Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## okie (Jan 3, 2013)

I have been attaching my tubes in a way like the metal ball but I get a golf tee and cut it off then insert it in the tube then pull it very tight then cut off the end if the T. I have had very good luck with it but I think it works better with more flexible tubing. I have not ever had one pull through or a band come out. Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## okie (Jan 3, 2013)

Sorry did not mean to put this on twice.


----------

